# Hey!!! Move Over And Let Me In!!!



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Kind of like dump trucks with asphalt lined up waiting for their turn to unload into the paving machine.


----------



## Beeves4u (Dec 4, 2021)

Stay tuned... every year I see the same thing as soon as the prickly pear flowers the honeybees swoop in and get the pollen then comes the *__* and the *__* in just about the same numbers as the honeybees.


----------



## Beeves4u (Dec 4, 2021)

Either my timing is bad or the other bees and beetles are not as numerous this year but here they are. First pic is a leaf cutter bee they don't have baskets like a honeybee they carry the pollen on the hairs on the underside of their abdomen, she has quite a load.








I don't know what the next bee is but a lot of them show up but they won't share the flowers with more than one or two more but they don't appear to care about the beetles.








The beetle is a Kerns flower scarab (Euphoria Kernii) They eat pollen, nectar, and honey and I find them in my hives now and then but not in the numbers I see on the flowers.








Here is a Kerns flower scarab eating honey after I did a honey harvest this year and set the frames out for the bees to clean up.


----------

